# Hmm ... how complicated has it gotten sometimes just to get things done in the M.E.



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Saw a response to a completely different thread by Melbatoast and didn't want to hijack that of course ....

In part the response went ... 

*Dubai memorable: Taking police to the pothole I hit, in order to file a police report to get my bent wheel rim repaired. "You are guilty" he said. He was right!*

Got me thinking as to whats the most unusual thing you've had to do in the course of just trying to get business done here in the Middle East (M.E.).... :confused2:

For me, had to also take the police back to the scene of an accident as it was out of phone coverage where it happened in Oman. ..... 64 K's each way on a backward dirt road just to show the _"boys in blue" _the scene of the crime ... all that remained were a few shards of glass ... two 1/2 to 3 hours in all by the time we got back to the cop shop .... they were happy and things progressed ... hmm, well sort of, but that a whole other story ...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Saw a response to a completely different thread by Melbatoast and didn't want to hijack that of course ....
> 
> In part the response went ...
> 
> ...


Yep the widscreen saga.
Can not get it replaced without a police report even though I am paying cash, so off I go to the police station.
For a five minute report I waited one and a half hours.
Showed the wollaper the cracked screen and he asked me if I picked up the rock that hit it or got the number of the car that threw the rock up.
I actually started laughing but that was short lived, he was very serious about the question. So I said no I did not get the rock.
He was happy with that. At least I did not have to go back to where it happened. thats a bonus.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Yep the widscreen saga.
> Can not get it replaced without a police report even though I am paying cash, so off I go to the police station.
> For a five minute report I waited one and a half hours.
> Showed the wollaper the cracked screen and he asked me if I picked up the rock that hit it or got the number of the car that threw the rock up.
> ...


Derrr ! ... So what would he have done the rock, locked it up, charged it, fined it! ... Not!.... ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

stewart said:


> Yep the widscreen saga.
> Can not get it replaced without a police report even though I am paying cash, so off I go to the police station.
> For a five minute report I waited one and a half hours.
> Showed the wollaper the cracked screen and he asked me if I picked up the rock that hit it or got the number of the car that threw the rock up.
> ...


Utterly hilarious! You gotta love the policeman for his efforts to apprehend and charge 'the suspect'! :rofl:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> Utterly hilarious! You gotta love the policeman for his efforts to apprehend and charge 'the suspect'! :rofl:


Then again ... "As we all know ..." Stew's a fairly dodgy character .....  ... good on ya mate !


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

How about being asked by a copper whether this was the goat you hit? Happened to a friend of mine...



> Driving down SZR on Friday passing Shangri-La at fourth interchange, passing homes r us. Doing 100 kms in 2nd from fast lane and see, in complete and utter disbelief a humungus goat, with a hairdo like madonna and hips like belly dancer swinging its ass in rytham accross the fast lane.
> 
> Well I couldn't believe it, there it was, well by the time i registered it and believed it I'd hit it!! bang bang bang went the undercarriage (of the car that is) the kids were screaming, i couldn't stop cars everywhere, then i had to keep going, I get to trade centre roundabout and then i pulled over, well its teeth were embedded in the front bumper and its wig or best part of it was left behind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> How about being asked by a copper whether this was the goat you hit? Happened to a friend of mine...


What the goat or the copper ? .... give me another bevvy me thinks !!! ...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

After just arriving back to Dubai mid last year decided to go and have a pizza ....

Ordered the pizza from old mate with extras of double cheese and double anchovies, mmm yummo ! ... so what did I get ... yep you guessed it .... a pizza with nothing else but cheese and anchovies .... _Derrrrrr !_


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> How about being asked by a copper whether this was the goat you hit? Happened to a friend of mine...


well they did not find my rock, lucky case closed they found the goat


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Just came back in from trying to do a Saturday morning shop. The little lovely and I were out just driving along "adventuring" you might say, near the back end of Al Quoz when we spotted a Hyper market ...

_"Hmm haven't been in here before, so how about we give this one a go ..."_ 

So as we are walking into the hypermarket with our environmentaly friendly shopping bags as we always do elsewhere, we're stopped in our tracks by two over zealous security guards ... "no bags allowed in here sir ... !"

_"Mate, these are only shopping bags to take the groceries home .... look!"_ ... (as I opened the bags to show they were empty ....

"No, bags are allowed ! ... " ... this time with a growl

More banter follows back and forth .... and by now my temperature is rising ...

"_Can I see the manager please_ ! ... "

_"Ooooo"_ .... (grunt was the reply) ... guess that meant no or what ever !

So mine was _"muffy mook ._.." 

Hmm that got his attention and made him loose his grin as I shook my head in frustration and walked back out to the car park !


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> Just came back in from trying to do a Saturday morning shop. The little lovely and I were out just driving along "adventuring" you might say, near the back end of Al Quoz when we spotted a Hyper market ...
> 
> _"Hmm haven't been in here before, so how about we give this one a go ..."_
> 
> ...


We've all been there.

The phrase pay peanuts and get monkeys raises it's head again.

The problem here is these guys are told "No shopping bags" and that is the rule, so all they see is "No shopping bags" they can't differentiate between empty and full, they aren't paid to do that, they're also scared that if, heaven forbid, a bloke took an empty shopping bag into the supermarket and dropped a penny chew (or similar) into it and then stole said chew, they'd be personally reprimanded for allowing said bloke into the shop when the rule "No shopping bags" is clearly stated.

In a couple of months Ajman is going to be plastic bag free, so you can't get the carriers at the checkout or the little grocery stores.

I wonder what will happen then? I'd suggest that all but the bigger chains will just ignore the rule and go on as usual. "Mafi Mushcallah" and all that.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> We've all been there.
> 
> The phrase pay peanuts and get monkeys raises it's head again.
> 
> ...



Totally agree AC .... but maybe just maybe with such bad press over the past few months in particular re Dubai _(in particular)_, trying to be seen everywhere as attempting to be green those in managerial positions would be pushing to "green up" when shopping ...

I am fully aware that these guys were just doing what they've been told ... but I did attempt to meet with their manager to make the point but was flatly refused ...

Maybe like at least one other chain here in DXB they actually sell the bags, but also maybe unlike the other chain they _"might"_ not give their profits to charity !!


----------

